# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Тест родительских контролей (апрель 2014)

## CyberWriter

Сегодня родители стремятся всячески оградить детей от нежелательного контента в сети Интернет. Поэтому становятся крайне востребованными специальные программы фильтрации, получившие название «родительский контроль». В данном тесте, ставшем уже регулярным, мы проверяли эффективность популярных программ для фильтрации нежелательных для детей интернет-сайтов. Результаты теста должны помочь родителям выбрать наиболее качественную защиту для своих детей, только начинающих осваивать просторы глобальной сети.

подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

